# DigitalOcean Now Offering User to User Snapshot Sharing



## mojeda (Apr 29, 2014)

Received this via my email for any DO users. https://digitalocean.com/company/blog/easily-transfer-snapshots-between-accounts/


----------



## bpsRobert (Apr 29, 2014)

Nice, that looks like a fairly unique feature


----------



## nunim (Apr 30, 2014)

It would be nicer if we were able to download our own Snapshots/backups and then we could distribute them as we please.


----------

